# What to expect during phone interview?



## jb22

My wife and I submitted out ITA earlier this week. I believe the next step will be a phone interview and I'm just wondering what to expect.

I personally am expecting questions to make sure my wife and I are serious about making the big step to move to NZ and that we are prepared to do so, along with being capable to support ourselves when in NZ.

I'm expecting the obvious questions such as why we chose NZ, why are we leaving Canada, have we researched the job market, have we done research in regards to cost of living/where to live, are we committed to living in NZ in the sense of embracing the culture and traditions.

I'm just wondering if there's anything else to prepare for, not trick questions but anything not obvious. I assume any research we have done which has lead us to select NZ is enough to prepare us for most questions.

Also, does any one know if you can setup an appointment/ specific time to do the phone interview and do they call you or do you call the immigration official? We are in Toronto and have sent in our application to the London branch so the time difference isn't too bad but it be easier to prepare if we had a time setup in advance.

Lastly, does anyone have a sense on how long the phone interview will last?

Thanks.


----------



## danandsioned

Good luck to you both.

Our experience was that we felt the interviewer was intersted in attitude.

"what if you don't get a job in your chosen field?" Then we'll chose another field.....

Also helps to have contacts and a plan of approach.

Basically the iunterview felt to us like our desire to actually _make_ the move, not about dreams

Hope all goes well, we leave for NZ soon!

xxx


----------



## topcat83

danandsioned said:


> Good luck to you both.
> 
> Our experience was that we felt the interviewer was intersted in attitude.
> 
> "what if you don't get a job in your chosen field?" Then we'll chose another field.....
> 
> Also helps to have contacts and a plan of approach.
> 
> Basically the iunterview felt to us like our desire to actually _make_ the move, not about dreams
> 
> Hope all goes well, we leave for NZ soon!
> 
> xxx


Absolutely right - we felt that they wanted to know that we were making the move for the right reasons, and had thought it through. They wanted to know if we'd considered homesickness, how to join the local community, and generally just how to settle in to 'real' life.


----------

